# Proyecto de amplificador de guitarra con Mosfet



## thejockerboy (Oct 8, 2013)

hola. primero que nada lo que posteare es por puro interes ya que me gustaria compartir lo que encontre en el internet y prepare para el formato del foro. espero les guste mi aporte aunque sea en papel...

ahora si mi explicacion: sobre el ampli de guitarra
bueno, me gustaria armarme un ampli de guitarra ya que no tengo y los marshall estan bien caros. asi que estoy en una duda bien grande, si bien he armado antes amplificadores y con muy buenos resultados, este proyecto me parece un desafio total. porque? 
porque no tengo el cobre, solo el diagrama esquematico (que mas o menos entiendo)

este es un proyecto de la revista luces y sonido de cekit, lo posteo por que me intereso bastante y todo esta onda del ampli de guitarra 

el articulo lo puse para que lo descargen de MEGA, por que me pesaba 12 megas, y no admitia la subida por aqui. ojala lo pueda ver y discutir conmigo si convendria armarlo o no 

*amplificador de guitarra.zip (12.6 MB)*
https://mega.co.nz/#!NlpnEBqa!FHno3QGatnF0liraM_z5bVnKRu427SE9I8zj4F4XF6Y


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 9, 2013)

El circuito del preamplificador se parece a este, no digo que sea el mismo, sino que la forma en la que va el circuito es la misma, solo que el otro tiene otros agregados en los filtros de la etapa de entrada y quizas diferentes valores de componentes.


----------



## thejockerboy (Oct 12, 2013)

segun lei el articulo, dice que trabaja con mosfets que simulan los sistemas valvulares de los amplificadorees vintage o de guitarra. mas que nada eso para poder sentir la diferencia entre uno
de estado solido y uno armado con mosfet (que no se muy bien como diablos trabaja  un mosfet LOL)


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 12, 2013)

La potencia trabaja con MOSFET pero el preamplificador trabaja con operacionales, si quieres un sonido más similar tienes que reemplazar el preamplificador, 



 esta uno que yo diseñé con un preamplificador basado en JFET, después viene un ecualizador con operacional y la salida es con un TDA2030, pero es la distorsión de los JFET la que le da el todo el efecto.


----------

